# Bought our first timeshare



## JAbbott (Mar 23, 2018)

After many years of thinking about it, research, etc we found a deal that we think will work for us, at a price we are very happy with. Found an Ebay deal for the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort, Biennial, even years. This one, apparently has 2018 already paid for and not used so we could be getting a free week with it.
Purchase is a weeks deed, not points. We are good with that. We have not been to that resort, but we love going to Hawaii, and the reviews here on TUG and elsewhere helped us decide that this will work. Being 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom means that we can bring friends or family.. I know our daughters are willing to share (we are putting their names on the deeds). We figure that going to the Big Island every other year will not be to much of a hardship, as retirement looms on the horizon.
Now we continue to watch for a deal on 2 bedroom at the Lawai Beach resort. We may try and pick up another week at Kona too. Small steps. I wouldn't mind getting into the points system somewhere along the way for other travel. We know we love being on Hawaii, so we plan to use these resorts, not trade. I guess the option to trade via RCI (weeks) is there if we choose to use it.
Would love to hear peoples experiences, especially other owners at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian. Any tips that you care to pass on?
Thanks
       James


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2018)

Congratulations, that’s a nice resort in a great location. I know they have some units up high on the property that get some ocean views. Lawai Beach resort is another great resort. I almost took a week there years ago myself.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 23, 2018)

HTSE specializes in Lawai Beach resort.  There seems to be rentals available all the time.  Weigh your options as to whether you want to own there. Take a look at their inventory.  You might want to get a low fee timeshare and just trade in through HTSE.  Generic login is HTSE, HTSE

Wyndham Kona comes up on Craigslist. You wouldn’t necessarily need to own another week to stay there more.

There is a lot to learn.  Take it slow as you have been doing.  Good luck.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2018)

what a great story!

its incredible to be so patient to wait for the perfect timeshare on the resale market and then be so extremely happy with the purchase process!

it is quite literally our dream that every timeshare purchase were like this!


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Mar 23, 2018)

We have Shell.  All points.  Bought 2500 from developer and friends gave us another 3500.  Three Shell on Big Island, 3 we can book on Kauai, and Studio on Waikiki.  Kona Coast Resort and Holua Loa are south of Wyndham Kona, near Keauhou.  Shell is owned by Wyndham but bookings for you have to be through II or RCI.  

I have toyed with the idea of adding more points, not buying into another program.  We use Shell in Whistler, Vegas, Phoenix, SF, Mt. Hood, and can use in San Diego, San Antonio, Anaheim and a number of others in the east.  Finally decided that with 6000 points we can get 1.5 to 2 weeks in Hawaii, and with creative use even more.  Also we sometimes pay, within Shell, for discounted points.  

I have fun playing around with it, and am now exchanging through II for the second time.  We're pretty much retired so have flexibility.  So figuring in the maintenance fee cost of the points and exchange fee we have a week in late November-early December on Maui for less than $600.


----------



## gjs9803 (Mar 24, 2018)

We vacationed at Wyndham Kona in February 2018 and absoutely loved it.  Very spacious units and very tranquil. 1/2 mile walk to all the fun in downtown Kona.  The employees are very nice and welcoming.


----------



## skimeup (Mar 24, 2018)

You pay $600 maintenance for 6000 Shell points? 

I have fun playing around with it, and am now exchanging through II for the second time.  We're pretty much retired so have flexibility.  So figuring in the maintenance fee cost of the points and exchange fee we have a week in late November-early December on Maui for less than $600.[/QUOTE]


----------



## taterhed (Mar 24, 2018)

Now you're making me want to stay there too!  (Kona)


----------



## silentg (Mar 24, 2018)

If you read TUG Marketplace exchange section. Lots of us want to exchange our resorts for Hawaii. Don’t join RCI before you try doing a TUG exchange. No money involved just swap places!
Silentg


----------



## Dakine (May 31, 2018)

JAbbott said:


> After many years of thinking about it, research, etc we found a deal that we think will work for us, at a price we are very happy with. Found an Ebay deal for the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort, Biennial, even years. This one, apparently has 2018 already paid for and not used so we could be getting a free week with it.
> Purchase is a weeks deed, not points. We are good with that. We have not been to that resort, but we love going to Hawaii, and the reviews here on TUG and elsewhere helped us decide that this will work. Being 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom means that we can bring friends or family.. I know our daughters are willing to share (we are putting their names on the deeds). We figure that going to the Big Island every other year will not be to much of a hardship, as retirement looms on the horizon.
> Now we continue to watch for a deal on 2 bedroom at the Lawai Beach resort. We may try and pick up another week at Kona too. Small steps. I wouldn't mind getting into the points system somewhere along the way for other travel. We know we love being on Hawaii, so we plan to use these resorts, not trade. I guess the option to trade via RCI (weeks) is there if we choose to use it.
> Would love to hear peoples experiences, especially other owners at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian. Any tips that you care to pass on?
> ...


I use to live in Kona and watched them build this in I think 1997.  It is a quiet place but not much ocean view.  Since the volcano in puna is getting stronger the kona side is getting almost unhealthy to breath the air.  My recommendation is wait for the eruption to lighten up a bit before going.

This was taken yesterday 5/30/2018 looking toward the ocean which can't be seen now thanks to the vog.


----------



## DaveNV (May 31, 2018)

Congratulations!  We've stayed at Kona Hawaiian Resort, and thoroughly enjoyed it.  It's across the road from the ocean, and built going up a hill, so is not known for ocean views.  The units are quite large, huge Master bedroom with ensuite bath, large second bedroom, and bath in the hallway.  Washer/dryer in the unit, very large living room, very large lanai with dining table, ceiling fans, great privacy.  Quite compact kitchen, but it has all the right appliances.  I'm on vacation in Hawaii as I type this, and we were going to stay at KHR again this trip, but the volcano eruption forced us to change plans.  We'd be happy to go back to KHR once the volcano settles down.

Dave


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 23, 2018)

WQe have stayed about a dozen times at this resort. There are really no ocean views but there are ocean peaks from a few rooms.It is our favorite Big Island Resort and we have stayed at 6 or 7. It has had its ups and downs but last stay over a year ago was very accommodating. We always ask for the upper rooms which have beside better views a large deck outside we use lots. The people running the activities at this place have been there for many years and are terrific. The plants surrounding are all Hawaiian style. Just writing this finds me wanting to return.




JAbbott said:


> After many years of thinking about it, research, etc we found a deal that we think will work for us, at a price we are very happy with. Found an Ebay deal for the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort, Biennial, even years. This one, apparently has 2018 already paid for and not used so we could be getting a free week with it.
> Purchase is a weeks deed, not points. We are good with that. We have not been to that resort, but we love going to Hawaii, and the reviews here on TUG and elsewhere helped us decide that this will work. Being 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom means that we can bring friends or family.. I know our daughters are willing to share (we are putting their names on the deeds). We figure that going to the Big Island every other year will not be to much of a hardship, as retirement looms on the horizon.
> Now we continue to watch for a deal on 2 bedroom at the Lawai Beach resort. We may try and pick up another week at Kona too. Small steps. I wouldn't mind getting into the points system somewhere along the way for other travel. We know we love being on Hawaii, so we plan to use these resorts, not trade. I guess the option to trade via RCI (weeks) is there if we choose to use it.
> Would love to hear peoples experiences, especially other owners at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian. Any tips that you care to pass on?
> ...


----------



## momofthreeplusone (Sep 16, 2018)

Kapolei said:


> HTSE specializes in Lawai Beach resort.  There seems to be rentals available all the time.  Weigh your options as to whether you want to own there. Take a look at their inventory.  You might want to get a low fee timeshare and just trade in through HTSE.  Generic login is HTSE, HTSE
> 
> Wyndham Kona comes up on Craigslist. You wouldn’t necessarily need to own another week to stay there more.
> 
> ...


----------



## momofthreeplusone (Sep 16, 2018)

Am considering buying at LBR but am curious on a lower MF resort and exchanging in. What are your thoughts for which resort to buy in to? Would i be stuck in a crummy unit at LBR as an exchanger? Not interested in the Coral building.


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 16, 2018)

momofthreeplusone said:


> Am considering buying at LBR but am curious on a lower MF resort and exchanging in. What are your thoughts for which resort to buy in to? Would i be stuck in a crummy unit at LBR as an exchanger? Not interested in the Coral building.


Aloha,
As an exchanger, you have no control over which building you get. As a renter from HTSE, the building is specified (at least it was for us). 
We were assigned the Banyan building when we exchanged in last week of Dec 2017.  Prior exchanges have included the Coral building.
Jack


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice going, OP! I'm incredibly impressed. Here are all the things you did right:

You found TUG long before you ever bought a timeshare. (You're already in rarefied air compared to the large majority of the rest of us!)
You came here, read, studied, asked questions, read reviews, asked more questions.
You got a great deal on a nice property in a place you love to travel to.
Now you need to start writing blog columns to teach all the other newbies how to do it. You'd save a lot of people a lot of $$.

Congratulations!


----------



## baf99 (Sep 18, 2018)

I exchanged into Kona three years ago via GPX and I have to say it was great. The unit was spacious and well maintained and I thought the location was ideal. The grounds were lovely and everyone who worked there from groundskeepers and housekeeping to the front desk were friendly and helpful. this resort is definitely on my "go back" list. Luck of the draw, I did get a peek-a-boo ocean view from my lanai. I did drive through the resorts around Waikaloa, and while the resorts look very nice I liked the location of the Wyndham resort better. Excellent choice! I hope you enjoy many vacations there.


----------

